# MK3 Golf Hella Twin headlights - Stone damaged



## markmed0wn (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi, I was wonder if someone had any advice on replacing one lamp rather then purchasing a whole new set of lights as the Hella Twin headlights on my MK3 Golf have been hit by a stone and now have a small hole








For pics of the lamps have a look at my slide show on youtube.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aO_tBn_XXTA (its only 51sec long)
Thanks for any feedback..









_Modified by markmed0wn at 9:31 AM 8-21-2008_


_Modified by markmed0wn at 9:32 AM 8-21-2008_


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: MK3 Golf Hella Twin headlights - Stone damaged (markmed0wn)*

Why not replace just the glass?
All you need to source is the glass (good luck with that), and silicone.
http://www.hella.com/produktio...e.jsp


----------



## markmed0wn (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: MK3 Golf Hella Twin headlights - Stone damaged (Eric D)*

Thanks, I'll give that a try.


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: MK3 Golf Hella Twin headlights - Stone damaged (markmed0wn)*

parts4vws.com


----------



## markmed0wn (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: MK3 Golf Hella Twin headlights - Stone damaged (markmed0wn)*

-fix this in the end. As it was not cracked - i purchased some windscreen rapair resin and with microwave film and a UV light filled the hole...
seems ok now - just have to wait and see what the MOT man says LOL
thank you all for your responces....


----------

